# The Botched Finish in The Women's Fatal 4 Way; Who's Fault Was It?



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Never saw that Eddie/Rey footage before. Since it's not the full match the only thing I can assume is Vicky came out too late so something had to act on the spot. I'll edit the post when I see the divas match.

Edit: 

I don't understand why Dana would roll outside if she was supposed to break up the pin. If she really was supposed to break it up some of the blame should still be on Becky. Like you said, she should've been able to see and feel if someone was near to break it up or not.


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't think it was a botched finish, either Emma or Dana would've won anyway since Becky and Carl are on their way out of NXT :draper2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Count Vertigo said:


> I don't think it was a botched finish, either Emma or Dana would've won anyway since Becky and Charlotte are on their way out of NXT :draper2


*
I wouldn't be so sure about that since Charlotte went out of her way to finish and pin Emma after the match.*


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Where are yall watching NXT? its not on network


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

It has to have been Dana. Nothing else adds up.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

I had to turn it off after BULLFIT because of how pointless and pointlessly long the show was. Any video or gif of this?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Even if Dana screwed up (easy scapegoat, noway an NXT darling could ever botch *coughPaigecough) Charlotte and Becky are meant to be these super talented uber Goddesses of wrestling, surely between them they could have realized and kicked out if that were the case...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> Where are yall watching NXT? its not on network


http://network.wwe.com/video/v409690083



EvaMaryse said:


> Even if Dana screwed up (easy scapegoat, noway an NXT darling could ever botch *coughPaigecough) Charlotte and Becky are meant to be these super talented uber Goddesses of wrestling, surely between them they could have realized and kicked out if that were the case...


*I'm a Dana fan, I'm just callin em like I see em. Becky SHOULD have kicked out though. If for some reason her vision was impaired, she can feel the vibrations in the ring to know if someone's coming to break up a pin or not.*


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Even if Dana screwed up (easy scapegoat, noway an NXT darling could ever botch *coughPaigecough) Charlotte and Becky are meant to be these super talented uber Goddesses of wrestling, surely between them they could have realized and kicked out if that were the case...


Between them? You make it sound like Emma was pinning them both... I'm guessing you havn't even seen it yet before passing that judgement?



Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm a Dana fan, I'm just callin em like I see em. Becky SHOULD have kicked out though. She can feel vibrations in the ring to know if someone's coming to break up a pin if for some reason her vision was impaired.*


It's not that easy to "feel vibrations" when you or the person moving would be on or near the apron, especially with the ref smacking the matt by your head. Plus, what if Dana was supposed to break it up from the outside where she was?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Act Yasukawa said:


> I had to turn it off after BULLFIT because of how pointless and pointlessly long the show was. Any video or gif of this?


The WWE just uploaded part of the match and ending. 






I love your sig by the way.
@Legit BOSS
You can add the video to the OP if you need to.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Crasp said:


> Between them? You make it sound like Emma was pinning them both... I'm guessing you havn't even seen it yet before passing that judgement?


I haven't seen it no, but whatever combination is was of the three; Emma, Becky, Charlotte. All three of those girls are meant to be these Goddess mode wrestlers...so surely between them they can improvise enough to kick out of a pin if Dana was off her mark. I just went off Boss saying Charlotte and Becky looked shocked.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


> I haven't seen it no, but whatever combination is was of the three; Emma, Becky, Charlotte. All three of those girls are meant to be these Goddess mode wrestlers...so surely between them they can improvise enough to kick out of a pin if Dana was off her mark. I just went off Boss saying Charlotte and Becky looked shocked.


You can't react to the split seconds it takes to react to a hand hitting the mat three times while also regarding where the person who's supposed to break up the pinfall is no matter how good you are and I don't think anyone has insinuated that they're capable of doing so so I don't blame Emma or Charlotte in this case.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Interesting that in the same match she also fails to break up the pin where Becky has Emma rolled up, and Becky has to break the pin herself.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Crazy Eyes said:


>


*They cut it off before the death stares :fuck. Ok looking at it again, Emma is positioning her legs towards the ropes, which insinuates that Dana was supposed to pull her out by her legs. The way she looked over her shoulder could also be an indicator of this. All of this is speculation of course, since none of us know for sure.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

SUPERIOR said:


> You can't react to the split seconds it takes to react to a hand hitting the mat three times while also regarding where the person who's supposed to break up the pinfall is no matter how good you are and I don't think anyone has insinuated that they're capable of doing so so I don't blame Emma or Charlotte in this case.


They're not launching a nuke here, these are two supposedly great in ring workers, they would be able to see if Danas out of position and Becky either kicks out or Emma does the dominating heel move of stopping the pin fall herself. If Danas not in position you have 3 seconds to react.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Maybe the botch was for the best. This was a pretty good promo. It's better than the one Charlotte and Becky cut earlier in the show.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> They're not launching a nuke here, these are two supposedly great in ring workers, they would be able to see if Danas out of position and Becky either kicks out or Emma does the dominating heel move of stopping the pin fall herself. If Danas not in position you have 3 seconds to react.


Nuclear Launch Detected!


----------



## WhatARusHHH (Aug 27, 2015)

Emma does look shocked with the 3 count, don't think it was meant to go down that way


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Crasp said:


> It's not that easy to "feel vibrations" when you or the person moving would be on or near the apron, especially with the ref smacking the matt by your head. Plus, what if Dana was supposed to break it up from the outside where she was?


*
After she heard 1, 2, she should have instinctively kicked out regardless. It wasn't a finishing move so no harm is done. Becky needs to learn how to improvise.*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


> They're not launching a nuke here, these are two supposedly great in ring workers, they would be able to see if Danas out of position and Becky either kicks out or Emma does the dominating heel move of stopping the pin fall herself. If Danas not in position you have 3 seconds to react.


How are you to know if she's not going to get into position though? That's the thing. You have to think to yourself "Okay, I don't see Brooke where she needs to be. Will I have to do something or not?" all while the countdown of three seconds is going on? 

Dana was knocked outside the ring while the other three women were inside. They have no way of knowing if Brooke is going to run in there and break up the pinfall so again, they have to think to themselves if they have to intervene, which eats up time.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Crazy Eyes said:


> Maybe the botch was for the best. This was a pretty good promo. It's better than the one Charlotte and Becky cut earlier in the show.


Love that promo.... Emma showing she has the ability to pull it off. So glad she got "sent down" to NXT again since she has been reborn there.


SUPERIOR said:


> How are you to know if she's not going to get into position though? That's the thing. You have to think to yourself "Okay, I don't see Brooke where she needs to be. Will I have to do something or not?" all while the countdown of three seconds is going on?
> 
> Dana was knocked outside the ring while the other three women were inside. They have no way of knowing if Brooke is going to run in there and break up the pinfall so again, they have to think to themselves if they have to intervene, which eats up time.


But they are IWC darlings so that puts them at fault according to that poster.... just don't bother trying to talk sense with that poster. It will save your sanity.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Crazy Eyes said:


> Maybe the botch was for the best. This was a pretty good promo. It's better than the one Charlotte and Becky cut earlier in the show.


*I agree, that was a good promo. Emma has vastly improved in the charisma, microphone, AND look department. Charlotte didn't need the win anyway. I approve of this botch.*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Love that promo.... Emma showing she has the ability to pull it off. So glad she got "sent down" to NXT again since she has been reborn there.


Look what a difference decent booking can do for a character. I'll never understand how the developmental brand of a company is consistently better than the main roster. Even Tyson Kidd improved in NXT and got to develop.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

The idea is that Emma would be pulled out of the ring and thus would've been screwed out of ending the match right there. It was theatrically gonna be a 3 count until Emma's partner pulls her out to get the win for herself. It won't work if Becky just kicks out. The botch is entirely Dana's fault. Not sure if it would've been a tiny bit better if the ref didn't hit the mat a 3rd time, then again that would be just as awkward.

No fault on Emma or Becky.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

That ending did seem really weird, i mean Emma won fair and square and Charlotte attacked her after the match acting like a heel. I mean was she pissed she botched the ending and proved a point by pinning her after the match? The whole thing seemed weird, Emma eve looked shocked that she got the win.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

How can she not just raise the shoulder, should do that on impulse when she feels the 3 coming. Blaming Dana seems harsh since everyone is just assuming what was supposed to happen. But really Becky should have improvised, it's like in tag matches when someone makes the save but it's really close, often the dude getting pinned semi-kicks out to prevent this kinda thing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dell said:


> How can she not just raise the shoulder, should do that on impulse when she feels the 3 coming. Blaming Dana seems harsh since everyone is just assuming what was supposed to happen. But really Becky should have improvised, it's like in tag matches when someone makes the save but it's really close, often the dude getting pinned semi-kicks out to prevent this kinda thing.


*
I agree that equal blame should be dished out for the failure to improvise, but luckily, this all worked out for the best. Emma is staying in NXT and needed this momentum, unlike Charlotte.*


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

It was a weird confusion in the arena after that. No one saw it coming and there was a lot of standing around before what seemed like a improvised finish to the segment. Live it just seemed like Becky forgot to kick out, Emma even lifts up when its about to get to 3. Perhaps someone was suppose to break the pin IDK. Regardless it worked out cause Emma needs it most. Plue their shocked faces are funny :lol


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Felt bad for Emma there.

Fortunately, she recovered well and played it off pretty decently.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I understand it was a planned spot to break up the pin, but considering it wasn't even a finishing move Becky should have just kicked out at the last second regardless just in case. You see it plenty of times when a wrestler comes in to break up a pin but the other guy will still kick out at the same time just to be sure.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

As far as I'm concerned Becky, Dana and Drake were all to blame to varying extents. I love how smark darlings can automatically do no wrong even though this is Beckys second Botched finish in as many weeks. Dana shouldn't have missed her spot but Becky should've kicked out and Drake should've told her to but when Becky missed her spot in the tag team against B.A.D, Naomi was the one who got all this stick For poor improvisation


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Delbusto1 said:


> I understand it was a planned spot to break up the pin, but considering it wasn't even a finishing move Becky should have just kicked out at the last second regardless just in case. You see it plenty of times when a wrestler comes in to break up a pin but the other guy will still kick out at the same time just to be sure.


There's never ever been a time where the wrestler kicks out of a pin at the same time there the wrestler pinning gets pulled out. The spot doesn't work if the wrestler being pinned just kicks out, so they just don't kick out and the person drags the one pinning out of the ring. Anyone competent enough should be able to handle this one job. Dana Brooke is NOT one of those wrestlers.

I've even heard that Drake was fucking yelling at her to get in position for spots and she kept blowing those too. It's nobody's fault but Dana's here. Everyone did what they were supposed to do except for one person


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll blame the ref.

It's probably is each of the women's fault to some extent.


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

I agree with the guy who said Dana was supposed to pull Emma out of the ring. 

Man that was a bad look on everyone in that match, but out of all of them I like Emma the most so Im glad it was her instead of Charlotte the Harlot


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

The problem is these multi man matches. Things are easier with a serious of singles matches.

Fatal Four ways are rarely good.

I am getting annoyed by this anti-smark thing for women. It so damn boring that is every thread in every section.


----------



## Tamaur (May 31, 2015)

Just me but I don't see why Dana should've break the pin. I mean, not only was she just knocked out but it's a move everyone kicks out from. 


And to be honest, I don't care because the botch was the best thing that could happen. It gives a opportunity to Emma to shine, show what she can do, it's a great follow of her feud with Bayley and I bet that Dana was supposed to win and she isn't good enough to be a contender for the title.

Plus, the last botch in a number one contender match in the diva's division gave us Kaitlyn vs AJ Lee ( well, probably not but I believe that without the botch, Kaitlyn would've never been more than a jobber ) so who knows, maybe we will be lucky enough to have that botch have a great follow-up...


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

Forget about the botched finish..

Becky Lynch, at least sell the fucking move that lost you the match. 

It looked like a pretty solid move (sit down crossbody? someone help), and after the three count, she sat up and no-sold the entire thing.



SashaXFox said:


> Where are yall watching NXT? its not on network


Australia get NXT on the same channel on television as Raw/Smackdown/Superstars/Main Event.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

double post


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> After she heard 1, 2, she should have instinctively kicked out regardless. It wasn't a finishing move so no harm is done. Becky needs to learn how to improvise.*


I get where you're comming from but if people just kick out of every fall that is supposed to be broken up, then everyone would be kicking out as the pin is being broken, rendering every pin break-up useless because it would be absolutly noticable, unless they have a rule where all pin break up have to be around the 2 count mark, which would also be too noticeable and less dramatic.

Pin break ups are often down to trust. Trusting the other people in the match to be where they're supposed to be and do what they're supposed to do. Pretty much all wrestling matches are about trust, because if it's not there, the match looks awkward and really suffers as everyone is second-guessing everyone else.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Antetokounmpo said:


> *It looked like a pretty solid move (sit down crossbody? someone help)*, and after the three count, she sat up and no-sold the entire thing.


Emma Sandwich


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Dana fucked up I can't believe we are stuck with her since Becky, Sasha, Charlotte are moving up


----------



## Kobra88 (Aug 25, 2015)

On meltzers radio show he said that Becky got knocked loopy and didn't kick out and that Charlotte was suppose to pin Emma.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Lel at people blaming Becky for it unless she was supposed to kick out and just forgot in which case lel at Becky. Dana pulling Emma makes sense though. She rolled out over the half of the ring and Drake took the long route to count the pin to make room for Emma to be pulled out of the ring. If that's the spot that's coming then Becky shouldn't kick out at 2 anyway because it blows the spot of Dana robbing Emma. Nobody barely ever actually kicks out of 2 on that spot because it kills the whole point of the spot. Plus I'm not sure how Becky is supposed to foresee Dana missing the spot. Dana misses a spot and Becky's to blame. Lel. There's literally a second between the 2 and the 3, not realising the save isn't coming isn't something to be knocked for, especially given Emma's positioning which I'm pretty sure blocks Becky's vision to where Dana should be coming from. She does actually kick out right after 3. And Drake is right to count the 3 too. *


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I actually loved the finish and I'm so glad that Emma won. She's already been bragging about beating the three of them so it's worked great. Surely that finish can't be as bad as getting pinned by the random diva roll up of death?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Sonny Crockett said:


> Emma Sandwich


Emma-mite Sandwich*



Seabs said:


> *Lel at people blaming Becky for it unless she was supposed to kick out and just forgot in which case lel at Becky. Dana pulling Emma makes sense though. She rolled out over the half of the ring and Drake took the long route to count the pin to make room for Emma to be pulled out of the ring. If that's the spot that's coming then Becky shouldn't kick out at 2 anyway because it blows the spot of Dana robbing Emma. Nobody barely ever actually kicks out of 2 on that spot because it kills the whole point of the spot. Plus I'm not sure how Becky is supposed to foresee Dana missing the spot. Dana misses a spot and Becky's to blame. Lel. There's literally a second between the 2 and the 3, not realising the save isn't coming isn't something to be knocked for, especially given Emma's positioning which I'm pretty sure blocks Becky's vision to where Dana should be coming from. She does actually kick out right after 3. And Drake is right to count the 3 too. *


She tries to swing her arm up at the very last second, probably once she realizes Emma's still on her at 3.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

it was Dana's fault. She was sleeping lol no but forreal I have no idea what she was thinking


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Yknow, this argument that "it's developmental" is trash. And I've seen it a few times around here.

They're in front of a 15K-person audience and they're now a touring product that costs money to watch on the Network. If you can't do the basics and be competent, :gtfo. Be taken off TV and work on your shit in the performance center and in the gym. That goes for Dana and that goes for Eva too, who was still awful as well.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> Yknow, this argument that "it's developmental" is trash. And I've seen it a few times around here.
> 
> They're in front of a 15K-person audience and they're now a touring product that costs money to watch on the Network. If you can't do the basics and be competent, :gtfo. Be taken off TV and work on your shit in the performance center and in the gym. That goes for Dana and that goes for Eva too, who was still awful as well.


Such green/bad workers should stick to the non-tv house shows & jobber roles on standard NXT episodes until they're good enough to be featured more heavily on NXT TV, or featured at all on the Takeover specials.

NXT (the product rather than the developmental system) has only been as big as it has due to the high standard of the product. If the weekly shows become unwatchable and the PPV match quality drops off, then the whole thing takes a nosedive.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

We agree 100%, @Crasp.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> After she heard 1, 2, she should have instinctively kicked out regardless. It wasn't a finishing move so no harm is done. Becky needs to learn how to improvise.*


This. 

Also does anyone else find Dana disgusting to look at? She reminds me of Brooke Candy.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Let me ask you all a question. Who Cares?

If it was a botch or not the outcome doesn't hurt anyone and no title was on the line. It means nothing but a opps which happens and we move on.

It really means nothing. I mean botch pins have happen since the beginning of Wrestling history, Hell even World Titles have changed hands on Botch finishes with ( Tommy Rich win over Harley Race) to name one of the most famous ones.

It happens, no harm, no fowl.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

I heard that Becky accidentally got legit staggered and didn't kick out or something. You can kind of see it in her face after the pinfall, along with Emma's obvious confusion.

Botches like that happen all the time. Occupational hazards I suppose.


----------



## MeanDeanAmbrose (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm glad Emma got the win


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

All I know is Emma certainly isn't to blame. She rolled off like Becky had kicked out or like she was being pulled so she clearly did her job. I doubt Charlotte was to blame as she was on the other side of the ring. Probably a combo of Becky/Dana. I like Emma winning though so oh well.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> http://network.wwe.com/video/v409690083
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm a Dana fan, I'm just callin em like I see em. Becky SHOULD have kicked out though. If for some reason her vision was impaired, she can feel the vibrations in the ring to know if someone's coming to break up a pin or not.*


I am a Becky Lynch fan, and this is the first time ever, I feel that maybe she botched the match, OR, at least she had the chance to avoid a botch and didn't change it.


Emma knocked out Charlotte which means, Charlotte wasn't suppose to break the pin. The only reason I felt weird was how Emma got off of Becky after that she played it well (what killed it was how Charlotte acted, she should have acted "Cheated" not make it feel personal), it was almost like Emma was "half" expecting Lynch to kick, but she didn't.

On other hand, Dana, the least experienced girl, was off on the sides waltzing around for like ever. I don't know how you forget to break a pin, then again why would she break a pin to win. 

If they were going to sell Dana and Emma feuding, she should have broken the pin. But I think Emma got off Lynch like that, cause she was originally expecting Dana to break, and then Lynch didn't do anything.


I personally think Emma looks good winning. I mean she just pinned my personal #1 favorite, and I now have a thing for Emma. If you put Dana's attitude in Emma, man she would be a firecracker.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

markoutsmarkout said:


> This.
> 
> Also does anyone else find Dana disgusting to look at? She reminds me of Brooke Candy.


When I first saw Dana, acting sweet with little make up, I was like, she is a total babe. 

Then the "Harley Quinn" look didn't look good on her for some reason. She is too normal, and not psycho enough to have that look.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Becky apparently got knocked loopy for a moment just before the pin according to Meltzer on his radio show. That might've been the hardest Emma-mite Sandwich I've ever seen so I can see how it would happen :lol.

Anyway these things happen, I seriously don't think anyone got any heat for it considering Becky picked up the pin in the elimination tag match the very next night, of course this is like the third time in a month a women's match had a weird unplanned finish and if it becomes a regular thing, you can bet it will be.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

MarkovKane said:


> When I first saw Dana, acting sweet with little make up, I was like, she is a total babe.
> 
> Then the "Harley Quinn" look didn't look good on her for some reason. She is too normal, and not psycho enough to have that look.


Not to mention her screwed up lips.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

The match was a disaster from the start, Emma & Dana Brooke need to leave NXT for good. And if Becky Lynch forgot to kick out, sorry she doesn't belong either, that shit can happen again with her, live on tv or on ppv.
The only thing worst was the Carmella/Eva match.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

roberta said:


> The match was a disaster from the start, Emma & Dana Brooke need to leave NXT for good. And if Becky Lynch forgot to kick out, sorry she doesn't belong either, that shit can happen again with her, live on tv or on ppv.
> The only thing worst was the Carmella/Eva match.


Don't get me started on the Carmella vs Eva match. Sloppy, piss poor timing, and no psychology whatsoever.


----------



## RT2929 (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm glad Emma won through cause she deserves it and hope this leads to a push.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dana's to blame :shrug


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

roberta said:


> The match was a disaster from the start, Emma & Dana Brooke need to leave NXT for good. And if Becky Lynch forgot to kick out, sorry she doesn't belong either, that shit can happen again with her, live on tv or on ppv.
> The only thing worst was the Carmella/Eva match.


What exactly was wrong with Emma?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, in any case the right person won the match.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Was it definitely a botch? It seems likely that Emma or Dana would have won anyways considering both Becky and Charlotte are on the main roster now. It was an odd ending, but the result wasn't a major shock so I dunno.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

It was probably Dana's fault, it normally is, i've said it a million times and i'll keep saying it, she has no business being in a wrestling ring.


----------



## badboicasey (Jan 10, 2014)

Becky got knocked out. Charlotte was too slow to break the pin.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't know, but Charlotte looked REAL mad afterwards. ac


----------



## rKOwens (Jun 20, 2015)

Awesome botch! Tired of looking at that WOOing man beast Charlotte.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

rKOwens said:


> Awesome botch! Tired of looking at that WOOing man beast Charlotte.


She does look like her daddy.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

100% Becky's fault.. AGAIN.

No excuses, sht like this happens all the time but she is the worst when it comes to improvising.


Either she missed the kick out (which it looked like) or she didn't improvise when Dana didn't come with an easy kick. She fk'd up again. When the going gets tough she legitimately seems to get hurt at the wrong times when the match is on the line.

She's probably one of my favorite wrestlers period, not just women but she might be building a name for herself, not in a good way.

The way Dana was spotted it really makes no sense for her to have broke it up. She was on the other side of the ring too. It legitimately looks like Becky just didn't kick out.

Regardless she could have fixed it. Supposedly been wrestling longer than nay of the other women on the roster aside from Natty, no excuse to be a "veteran" talent and let that happen. ESPECIALLY with over a DECADE of experience.


At the end of the day Emma was going to win that match anyways. Emma vs Bayley is what's best for business.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe the Emma-mite sandwich was a little stiff and Becky was legit pinned?


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

Becky and Dana are not to blame it is clearly the road agents fault for putting something together that was not going to work period.

Moreover, the two women's matches were sloppy but in a good way imo. Too many match look far too clean and robotic.

This was why I prefer nxt over wwe main roster matches as they are more put together like old school 80s matches.

This botch is hardly worth getting angry over. I think a total overraction by people who hate Dana and people who hate indy darlings.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I give Emma a ton of credit for not getting lost out there and actually selling that she won the match legit. I remember a TNA example when Petey Williams was declared the winner of an Ultimate X Match when he wasn't supposed to be and he looked completely dumbfounded.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

markoutsmarkout said:


> What exactly was wrong with Emma?


She did nothing impressive during that match and even Dana Brooke had more reaction from the crowd. Emma is what you guys call a "jobber".


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

I love how some of you blame and point fingers yet none of you have ever stepped into a ring and don't have the balls ever to.

You make me laugh.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

EvaMaryse said:


> Even if Dana screwed up (easy scapegoat, noway an NXT darling could ever botch *coughPaigecough) Charlotte and Becky are meant to be these super talented uber Goddesses of wrestling, surely between them they could have realized and kicked out if that were the case...


Really? Is that what you're going to do now? Complain about fan favorites on the forum and attempt to defend those who aren't well liked? Dana messed up, she's green as grass because she's hardly been wrestling for half a year. She got shoved into working with the top talent in the division without working for it. You can't pin the blame on Becky when she expected someone to break up the pin , you can see Emma was completely shocked that the pin happened because guess what? Dana was supposed to break it up , commentators were surprised , the bell didn't go off right away etc . She fucked up big time and she should be called out on it


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

My guess is from the positioning and where everyone looked first after it happened, Dana was supposed to break up the pin from the outside and didn't so that is on her 100%.

But I really don't mind b/c the "botched" ending should have been the ending anyways, Emma should have won the match to begin with.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I want to see a storyline where Becky laid down for Emma because she deserved the win more than Dana.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Miguel De Juan said:


> Becky and Dana are not to blame it is clearly the road agents fault for putting something together that was not going to work period.


Yeah, don't put DANA BROOKE in the match.



> Moreover, the two women's matches were sloppy but in a good way imo. Too many match look far too clean and robotic.


lolno. They were sloppy in the absolute worst way possible. Eva and Carmella move like malfunctioning robots and Dana can't do shit. For example, that awful looking sequence after Dana "broke up" Emma's pin. Both of those matches were terrible.



> This was why I prefer nxt over wwe main roster matches as they are more put together like old school 80s matches.


There was literally nothing old school about these women's matches. Not in a good or even bad way.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol I was wondering wtf happened because that finish was awkward as fuck. I was expecting Charlotte to go over, but it actually made sense for Emma to win.


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

Act Yasukawa said:


> Yeah, don't put DANA BROOKE in the match.
> 
> 
> lolno. They were sloppy in the absolute worst way possible. Eva and Carmella move like malfunctioning robots and Dana can't do shit. For example, that awful looking sequence after Dana "broke up" Emma's pin. Both of those matches were terrible.
> ...


I said in general the nxt matches look rougher. I thought these particular women's match were okay and did what they were meant to.

Dana is obviously green but there was no way the booked finish was going to work.

Fatal Fours rarely work. The botch was not as bad as people are making it out to be.


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

the botch wasn't that bad and im not blaming anybody but something tells me that either dana brooke was suppose to break up the pin or becky got knocked out by the corner splash and was knocked loopy causing her not to break out...and also the ending with charlotte hitting natural selection and pinning emma was unecessary and very heelish and then saying i dont even need a ref im sitting here watching saying why are you throwing the ref under the bus emma was pinning becky and she didnt kick out what do you want him to stop counting??


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I think that was all on Becky to kick out and she just didn't.

Dana rolled out on the opposite side of the ring.

IMO, it's all on Becky.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

RKing85 said:


> I think that was all on Becky to kick out and she just didn't.
> 
> Dana rolled out on the opposite side of the ring.
> 
> IMO, it's all on Becky.


Except Dana was supposed to roll out of the _other_ side of the ring, where she would then be in position to pull Emma out of the ring to break up the pin.

Blaming Becky is kind of ridiculous. As has been said several times already, the spot doesn't work if the person being pinned just kicks out anyway.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> Except Dana was supposed to roll out of the _other_ side of the ring, where she would then be in position to pull Emma out of the ring to break up the pin.
> 
> Blaming Becky is kind of ridiculous. As has been said several times already, the spot doesn't work if the person being pinned just kicks out anyway.



That makes ZERO sense...

How the fk do you know which side of the ring she was suppose to roll out of??

Bottom line is Becky should have kicked out. Either she missed her spot to kick or or she missed her improvise to kick out. Either way Becky fk'd it up. End of discussion.

Lets move on. Not really a big deal since Emma was probably going to win anyways.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

King BOOKAH said:


> That makes ZERO sense...
> 
> How the fk do you know which side of the ring she was suppose to roll out of??
> 
> ...


Because after much discussion, the most logical thing that was supposed to happen there — based on the sequence of events leading up to it, the referee's placement and everyone's reactions immediately following — is that Dana was supposed to pull Emma out of the ring to break up the pin. It's nothing we haven't seen before in a multi-person match.

Ergo, if that was supposed to happen, Dana falling out of the other side of the ring must have kept her from getting there in time. Either that, or she just forgot about the spot entirely. Shit happens. It's just a shame that everyone else got hung out to dry by her mistake.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The one that came off looking the worst was Charlotte. She was obviously butthurt she didn't win since she "pinned' Emma after the match.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Geeee said:


> The one that came off looking the worst was Charlotte. She was obviously butthurt she didn't win since she "pinned' Emma after the match.


Between that and her exchange with Miz on RAW, she's had a rough week.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Don't know what the hell happened, but glad Emma won

It's odd though, everything diva related since Takeover has been a mess, even on an actual NXT show.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

I got the impression that Dana was suppose to pull Emma or the Referee out of the ring to break the count.

Regardless, they all should have done better.

Charlotte doing the pin post match was just pathetic though. She's being found out big time now that she's not getting ages to rehearse matches like she did on NXT.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> Really? Is that what you're going to do now? Complain about fan favorites on the forum and attempt to defend those who aren't well liked? Dana messed up, she's green as grass because she's hardly been wrestling for half a year. She got shoved into working with the top talent in the division without working for it. You can't pin the blame on Becky when she expected someone to break up the pin , you can see Emma was completely shocked that the pin happened because guess what? Dana was supposed to break it up , commentators were surprised , the bell didn't go off right away etc . She fucked up big time and she should be called out on it


Im not saying Dana isn't without blame, Im saying that if the likes of Emma and Becky are these God tier wrestlers were told they are then surely they can improvise a kick out. Botches/timing issues happen in wrestling all the time, a truly great wrestler though accounts for that.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

Charlotte ALWAYS looks mad when she doesn't win.

As far as the other match goes its still on Lynch. If a spot was missed, which it doesn't look like it was then she should have kicked out, period. When a pin is broken up the person being pin still kayfabe kicks out of it last minute. If I land on you and the other person never lifts their shoulder then you still win the match on the 3 count. So no matter what, Lynch missed it.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I lol at anyone placing blame without knowing what the fuck happened.

"Becky should have kicked out" - What if the play was for Dana to pull Emma out and steal the pin? You want her to kick out because she "senses" that Dana isn't in her spot, just to let Dana pin her 5 seconds later? Wouldn't that look ridiculous?

...or, you know, maybe she actually got knocked out? I know, totally unprofessional.


----------



## Air Guitar Tana (Aug 17, 2015)

easy to blame someone you hate.

of course becky is such a saint and ring general she won't botch anything


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Emma and her niece explain that "It's Tricky"


https://youtu.be/BTbhvoYA6vs


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

the people claiming it was meant to end like that should stop watching wrestling. everyone involved looked surprised and made it so obvious it wasn't supposed to end that way. 

divas revolution minus sasha is a waste of our time.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

bonkertons said:


> I lol at anyone placing blame without knowing what the fuck happened.
> 
> "Becky should have kicked out" - What if the play was for Dana to pull Emma out and steal the pin? You want her to kick out because she "senses" that Dana isn't in her spot, just to let Dana pin her 5 seconds later? Wouldn't that look ridiculous?
> 
> ...or, you know, maybe she actually got knocked out? I know, totally unprofessional.


So the plan was to let Becky who is supposed to be one of the cornerstones of this whole stupid revolution, lose to Dana Brooke in Brooklyn, after that stupid looking corner splash from Emma? That's all it would have took? ...





Ya really think so?


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

I think they were just running out of time and production asked for a quick finish, when you look at the ref he doesn't really look like he's hesitating or trying go to count slower.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Act Yasukawa said:


> I had to turn it off after BULLFIT because of how pointless and pointlessly long the show was. Any video or gif of this?


>turns it off after Bull Dempsy match
>was one match away from main event of 4-way
>couldn't have just skipped through it CONSIDERING IT'S AN ARCHIVED SHOW
>can't see video in description of the OP

Sigh, internet...


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> So the plan was to let Becky who is supposed to be one of the cornerstones of this whole stupid revolution, lose to Dana Brooke in Brooklyn, after that stupid looking corner splash from Emma? That's all it would have took? ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do I think so? No, but it's certainly possible. 

...or, you know, it could be the other theory many have alluded to - Becky got KTFO. If that's the case, shit happens. Could have been much worse outcomes than Emma winning, especially if the plan is to keep the title on Bayley for a bit.

Either way, who the fuck knows?


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Why are we assuming that Dana was supposed to break up the pin? I've seen situations in matches where the wrestler getting pinned completely mishears the Ref's count. Though, if Dana was supposed to break up the pin, both her and Becky should share the blame. The reason being is because I've seen situations like this, mainly in tag team matches, where the partner is too slow to break up the pin, so the person that is getting pinned kicks out anyway. Dana should of been there, but Becky should have instinctively kicked out anyway.

Honestly, it wasn't that big of a deal. I kind of like when thing like this happen. It adds a little sense of surprise. Though with this said, I do feel both women need to be corrected so it doesn't happen again.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Never saw that Eddie/Rey footage before. Since it's not the full match the only thing I can assume is Vicky came out too late so something had to act on the spot. I'll edit the post when I see the divas match.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I don't understand why Dana would roll outside if she was supposed to break up the pin. If she really was supposed to break it up some of the blame should still be on Becky. Like you said, she should've been able to see and feel if someone was near to break it up or not.


People break up pins from outside the ring all the time...


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

mattheel said:


> People break up pins from outside the ring all the time...


Yeah, I didn't consider Dana was supposed to break it up from the outside when I made this post.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

bonkertons said:


> I lol at anyone placing blame without knowing what the fuck happened.
> 
> "Becky should have kicked out" - What if the play was for Dana to pull Emma out and steal the pin? You want her to kick out because she "senses" that Dana isn't in her spot, just to let Dana pin her 5 seconds later? Wouldn't that look ridiculous?
> 
> ...or, you know, maybe she actually got knocked out? I know, totally unprofessional.


?

No one said she was suppose to kick out and lay on the floor like a fish.

You kick out and continue the match with emma. Its called improvising. Pretty simple.

She didn't kick out. Period.

None of you know whether or not Dana was suppose to break up the pin. :fact

Regardless Becky needed to not end the match with Emma pinning her :fact


Maybe she was legit loopy but still puts the blame on her.

No biggie though, its just NXT. They'll fix it. At least she botches when it matters least. Been nailing it at PPVs and Raw.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

What I want to know is how many people noticed Cory Graves call the "double nip up"?


----------



## Graubert (Sep 1, 2015)

I think Becky was supposed to kick out but couldn't do it. If you look closely, you can see her coughing after the pin; so I assume the impact of the Emma splash took her breath / knocked her out temporarily.

Furthermore, Becky was close to crying when she and Charlotte left the ring. I guess she would rather be angry or annoyed if it really was Dana Brooke who messed that one up.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> I got the impression that Dana was suppose to pull Emma or the Referee out of the ring to break the count.
> 
> Regardless, they all should have done better.
> 
> Charlotte doing the pin post match was just pathetic though. She's being found out big time now that she's not getting ages to rehearse matches like she did on NXT.


Yeah, Charlotte's and Becky's actions after the pin were cringeworthy and pathetic. What were they even thinking?


----------



## wowjames (Dec 12, 2014)

Why are people still talking about this? The ending was reported in the Observer last Wednesday.

Becky was knocked out. There was no heat on her or the referee who counted the pin. She still won the next night at Summerslam. It is OLD news.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Café de René said:


> I think they were just running out of time and production asked for a quick finish, when you look at the ref he doesn't really look like he's hesitating or trying go to count slower.


Thats how they are supposed to do it. They are trained to count all pins normally and its up to the talent to make sure that there is either a fall or a non-fall. 

It was definitely a botched finish though. Emma literally looked up at the ref and said "what?" after it was over. haha.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Graubert said:


> I think Becky was supposed to kick out but couldn't do it. If you look closely, you can see her coughing after the pin;* so I assume the impact of the Emma splash took her breath / knocked her out temporarily.*
> 
> Furthermore, Becky was close to crying when she and Charlotte left the ring. I guess she would rather be angry or annoyed if it really was Dana Brooke who messed that one up.


I think this is what happened.

If you listen to wrestling observer, Dave Meltzer and Bryan Alvarez talk about how the ending was botched. Emma was not supposed to win, Becky was not supposed to get pinned. Becky was supposed to kick out on her own. In fact, what you see after the match, the whole Charlotte spear and pin thing, that was supposed to be the actual ending.

According to Meltzer and Bryan, their theory is that Becky got knocked a bit loopy (or, like you said, had the air knocked out of her) for a moment, and couldn't kick out of the pin because of it.


----------

